# Web-Proxy in PHP



## OnlyFoo (30. September 2007)

Hey,
ich hab, weil ich kein vernünftiges Script finden konnte, was mir diese Funktion bringt, ein kleinen Proxy in PHP geschrieben, der Webseiten läd, alle Linkadressen und Bilder entsprechend ändert, damit sie wieder über das Script geladen werden und das ganze dann an den Browser sendet.
Das Script unterstützt Cookies, die in einer Session gespeichert werden, Weiterleitung, sowie gzip-komprimierte Übertragung, chunked-encoding und so weiter =)
Also, wer soetwas braucht, das testen möchte, oder einfach mal n Blick aufs HTTP Protokoll werfen möchte, kann sich das ja mal angucken.
Ansonnsten würd ich mich mal wieder über Kommentare freuen:
http://theoneandonlyfoo.th.funpic.de/stuff/php-proxy.zip

PS: Achja, es leitet sogar POST Anfragen weiter, und einloggen und surfen auf Tutorials.de funktioniert =)


----------



## Moppel261 (12. August 2009)

Hi!
Das teil wär eigendlich genau das was ich zurzeit bräuchte. Ich habs mir also runtergeladen und auf meinen Funpicserver gespielt. wenn ich nun aber versuche zb. google zu öffnen kommt das hier : 
Fehler: Keine Verbindung zu google.de:80 
weiß jemand warum das so is?
mfg Moppel261!

http://8033.80.funpic.de/proxy-start.htm


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (12. August 2009)

Hi,

auf Funpic kannst Du das vergessen. 

LG


----------



## Moppel261 (12. August 2009)

Achso naja gut ok...
kann mir jemand einen Freehoster entfehlen auf dem das geht?
big thx und mfg moppel261


----------



## rollstuhlfahrer (10. September 2009)

Es gibt keinen Freehoster, welcher URL-ZUgriffe auf fremde Seiten erlaubt. Man könnte ja sonst DOS-Angriffe leicht verfügbar machen.

Rollstuhlfahrer


----------



## gerddasboot (8. Januar 2010)

natürlich gibt es freehoster bei denen proxy-scripte laufen -.-
http://www.000webhost.com/


----------

